# new pen for today.



## its_virgil (Feb 27, 2021)

Just finished this one today. It was a toss back that I salvaged which makes its diameter smaller than usual. Material is acrylic acetate.
Cap - barrel threads: M13x.8 triple lead
Section - barrel threads: M10 x 1 single lead
JoWo nib and feed unit
cap length: 2.63". Dia: .625"
barrel length: 3.53".  Dia: 5.7"


----------



## Fred Bruche (Feb 27, 2021)

Very crisp threads!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 27, 2021)

Great work.


----------



## Penultimate (Feb 28, 2021)

very nice


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 28, 2021)

Don you have come a long way. These are getting better with each new one you show us. Job well done on this one. I like the flat ends better than the bulbous ones we see many times.


----------



## Alchemist (Oct 27, 2021)

Okay, Don, this is fantastic! #goalsforme


----------

